# [compilar kde] error/duda al actualizar a kde-3.4 (abierto)

## TieferFeld

Hola  :Very Happy: 

Ayer por fin me decidí a actualizar a kde-3.4. Lo hice siguiendo un hilo en el foro de "Tips and tricks" bastante detallado. Pero el problema no creo que venga por ahí. Al llegar a cierto punto...

```
Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 53) kde-base/ktnef-3.4.0 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) ChangeLog

>>> md5 files   ;-) metadata.xml

>>> md5 files   ;-) ktnef-3.4.0.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ktnef-3.4.0

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) kdepim-3.4.0.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Extracting from tarball...

tar: kdepim-3.4.0/configure.in.bot: Not found in archive

tar: kdepim-3.4.0/AUTHORS: Not found in archive

tar: kdepim-3.4.0/COPYING: Not found in archive

tar: kdepim-3.4.0/INSTALL: Not found in archive

tar: kdepim-3.4.0/NEWS: Not found in archive

tar: kdepim-3.4.0/ChangeLog: Not found in archive

tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors

>>> Source unpacked.

*** Creating acinclude.m4

*** Creating list of subdirectories

*** Creating Makefile.am

*** Creating configure.files

*** Creating configure.in

*** Creating aclocal.m4

*** Creating configure

*** Creating config.h template

*** Creating Makefile templates

automake-1.7: cannot open < ./doc/api/Doxyfile.am: No such file or directory

 at /usr/bin/automake-1.7 line 7885

make: *** [cvs] Error 1

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 417: confcache_start: command not found

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

...

...

...

checking for linux/tcp.h... yes

checking linux/if_ppp.h usability... no

checking linux/if_ppp.h presence... yes

configure: WARNING: linux/if_ppp.h: present but cannot be compiled

configure: WARNING: linux/if_ppp.h:     check for missing prerequisite headers?

configure: WARNING: linux/if_ppp.h: see the Autoconf documentation

configure: WARNING: linux/if_ppp.h:     section "Present But Cannot Be Compiled"

configure: WARNING: linux/if_ppp.h: proceeding with the preprocessor's result

configure: WARNING: linux/if_ppp.h: in the future, the compiler will take precedence

configure: WARNING:     ## ------------------------------------------ ##

configure: WARNING:     ## Report this to the AC_PACKAGE_NAME lists.  ##

configure: WARNING:     ## ------------------------------------------ ##

checking for linux/if_ppp.h... yes

checking net/errno.h usability... no

checking net/errno.h presence... no

checking for net/errno.h... no

checking net/if_ppp.h usability... no

checking net/if_ppp.h presence... yes

configure: WARNING: net/if_ppp.h: present but cannot be compiled

configure: WARNING: net/if_ppp.h:     check for missing prerequisite headers?

configure: WARNING: net/if_ppp.h: see the Autoconf documentation

configure: WARNING: net/if_ppp.h:     section "Present But Cannot Be Compiled"

configure: WARNING: net/if_ppp.h: proceeding with the preprocessor's result

configure: WARNING: net/if_ppp.h: in the future, the compiler will take precedence

configure: WARNING:     ## ------------------------------------------ ##

configure: WARNING:     ## Report this to the AC_PACKAGE_NAME lists.  ##

configure: WARNING:     ## ------------------------------------------ ##

checking for net/if_ppp.h... yes

checking asm/param.h usability... yes

checking asm/param.h presence... yes

checking for asm/param.h... yes

...

...

...

configure: creating ./config.status

fast creating Makefile

can't open ./Makefile.in: No such file or directory

fast creating doc/Makefile

can't open ./doc/Makefile.in: No such file or directory

fast creating doc/ktnef/Makefile

fast creating ktnef/Makefile

fast creating ktnef/gui/Makefile

fast creating ktnef/gui/pics/Makefile

fast creating ktnef/ktnef/Makefile

fast creating ktnef/lib/Makefile

config.pl: fast created 8 file(s).

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

Good - your configure finished. Start make now

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 422: confcache_stop: command not found

make: *** No targets.  Stop.

!!! ERROR: kde-base/ktnef-3.4.0 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 166, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Y ahí se queda muerto.

He rebuscado por los foros y he encontrado algunas referencias, pero la verdad es que no sé exactamente qué significan. Uno de ellos me lleva a http://dev.gentoo.org/~danarmak/ y ahí dice que actualice el portage a la versión portage-2.0.51-r2, pero es que eso es desactualizar, pues actualmente tengo la 2.0.51.19... ¿Arreglará eso algo?

Bueno, a estas horas de la noche no sé pensar, pero no se me ocurre qué debo hacer. Como sé que muchos ya tenéis instalado el kde-3.4 y exitosamente... ¡Ayuda, por favooor!  :Very Happy: 

A ver si mañana se me aclaran las ideas...

Un saludo  :Smile: 

----------

## TieferFeld

Por si alguien lo pregunta, he probado a borrar todas las distfiles, volver a hacer emerge sync y volver a intentarlo. Exactamente el mismo error, por lo que descarto corrupción de datos, ¿no?

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## TieferFeld

Buenas.

Por si eso funcionaba instalé el portage 2.0.51-r2 con el parche del confcache. Efectivamente el error cambió pero sigue sin funcionar. Cambié los gentoo-mirrors por si era algo del archivo... Pero nada.

El nuevo error es:

```

...

Hasta aquí idéntico

...

fast creating ktnef/ktnef/Makefile

fast creating ktnef/lib/Makefile

config.pl: fast created 8 file(s).

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

Good - your configure finished. Start make now

make: *** No targets.  Stop.

!!! ERROR: kde-base/ktnef-3.4.0 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 166, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

 :Crying or Very sad:   ¿Soy al único al que le pasa? Y si es así, ¿a qué puede ser debido? Descarto flags agresivas y malas USEs, pues hasta ahora (ya más de un año con esta instalación de gentoo) nada había fallado. Por suponer que no quede...

Ayuda!  :Smile: 

----------

## TieferFeld

Bueno... He quitado de la lista de paquetes a emerger todo lo que necesite el susodicho ktnef-3.4.0 y lo demás compila bien. Estoy desde un nuevecito kde-3.4, pero necesito kontact/kmail y el ktnef sigue diciendo lo mismo.

¿Alguien lo ha instalado sin problemas? Aún mejor... ¿Con problemas?  :Wink: 

Saludos.

----------

## Tanisete

Hola!!

Yo tengo KDE 3.4, pero instalado con paquetes monoliticos. Deduzco que tu usaste los meta-ebuilds, que aun tienen algun fallo. 

Siempre puedes instalarlo con los paquetes de toda la vida... aunque se te instale de to.

Un saludo!!

----------

## Esteban_Torre

Yo lo instale sin problemas al principio pero como un idiota le di emerge con ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" en vez de en /etc/portage/package.keywrods poner cada uno de los paquetes y cague algunas cosas sin darme cuenta ^^. 

Aprobechando q estoy en mi nueva instalacion y no lo tengo osea estoy en la misma situacion q vos...

Como soy muy bueno(??) mande un emerge -O ktnef para vos xD:

Antes de que empieze a compilar (lo frene para no hacer lio)

```

checking for tm_gmtoff in struct tm... yes

checking for unsigned long long... yes

checking size of unsigned long long... 8

checking for unsigned long... (cached) yes

checking size of unsigned long... (cached) 4

checking for uint64_t... yes

checking size of uint64_t... 8

checking if doc should be compiled... yes

checking if ktnef should be compiled... yes

checking if libkdepim should be compiled... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

fast creating Makefile

fast creating doc/Makefile

fast creating doc/api/Makefile

fast creating doc/ktnef/Makefile

fast creating ktnef/Makefile

fast creating ktnef/gui/Makefile

fast creating ktnef/gui/pics/Makefile

fast creating ktnef/ktnef/Makefile

fast creating ktnef/lib/Makefile

fast creating libkdepim/Makefile

config.pl: fast created 10 file(s).

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

Warning: you chose to install this package in /usr/kde/3.4,

but KDE was found in /usr/kde/3.3.

For this to work, you will need to tell KDE about the new prefix, by ensuring

that KDEDIRS contains it, e.g. export KDEDIRS=/usr/kde/3.4:/usr/kde/3.3

Then restart KDE.

Good - your configure finished. Start make now

```

Y al principio no tube ningun error tampoco

```

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) kde-base/ktnef-3.4.0 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) ChangeLog

>>> md5 files   ;-) ktnef-3.4.0.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) metadata.xml

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ktnef-3.4.0

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) kdepim-3.4.0.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Extracting from tarball...

>>> Source unpacked.

*** Creating acinclude.m4

*** Creating list of subdirectories

*** Creating Makefile.am

*** Creating configure.files

*** Creating configure.in

*** Creating aclocal.m4

*** Creating configure

*** Creating config.h template

*** Creating Makefile templates

*** Postprocessing Makefile templates

*** Creating date/time stamp

*** Finished

    Don't forget to run ./configure

    If you haven't done so in a while, run ./configure --help

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 395: confcache_start: command not found

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking for -p flag to install... yes

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

```

Los warnings del medio me los da igual.

Como no uso kde no tenia ninguna USE activada.

```

piluex-nitro root # emerge -pvO  ktnef 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ktnef-3.4.0  -arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas -xinerama 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Si me pasas las uses q vos usas se las activo para probar a ver si me pasa lo mismo.

Mi version de portage: sys-apps/portage-2.0.51.19

El digest del archivo 

MD5 7f8cc9a40c0190c5a6723f6325bcba06 kdepim-3.4.0.tar.bz2 11441545

(/usr/portage/kde-base/ktnef/files/digest-ktnef-3.4.0)

Espero q te sirva de algo.

----------

## TieferFeld

Es raro... Me sigue dando lo mismo de siempre, y los fallos del principio de que no encuentra algunos archivos...

Esto... ¿Por qué lo que se descarga es kdepim-3.4.0? ¿Se supone que está todo ahí? 

¿Puede que cambiando de mirror se arregle algo?  :Confused: 

¿Qué mirror usas, esteban?

Saludos

----------

## TieferFeld

Bueno, listo, resulta que tenía un PORTDIR_OVERLAY en /usr/local/kde-meta con el que había experimentado lo de "split-ebuilds" ya en kde-3.3 y se liaba  :Confused:   :Confused: 

No quiero abrir un hilo nuevo para una pregunta, así que pregunto aquí:

Ya instalé todo kde-3.4 y desinstalé todo lo que encontré de kde 3.3 con emerge -C, pero hay "restos" desperdigados por el sistema que no pintan nada ahí, pero si el emerge los dejó ahí no sé cuán seguro es cargárselos a lo bruto. Me refiero a:

- /usr/kde/3.3 ---> ahí quedan bastantes cosas. En lib, por ejemplo, montón de archivos.

- ~/.kde3.3    ---> ahí están todas mis preferencias de kde y más cosas. Ese no pasará nada si lo elimino, seguro.

- ¿Algún resto más en /etc o algún otro sitio? --> no lo sé, pero pregunto, algo quedará.

¿Alguien sabe si es seguro eliminar todo esto a lo bruto? ¿Alguien sabe dónde quedan más cosas que eliminar?

Gracias  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *TieferFeld wrote:*   

> Bueno, listo, resulta que tenía un PORTDIR_OVERLAY en /usr/local/kde-meta con el que había experimentado lo de "split-ebuilds" ya en kde-3.3 y se liaba  
> 
> No quiero abrir un hilo nuevo para una pregunta, así que pregunto aquí:
> 
> Ya instalé todo kde-3.4 y desinstalé todo lo que encontré de kde 3.3 con emerge -C, pero hay "restos" desperdigados por el sistema que no pintan nada ahí, pero si el emerge los dejó ahí no sé cuán seguro es cargárselos a lo bruto. Me refiero a:
> ...

 

Yo los he borrado y para evitar conflictos con algunas cosas que buscan esos paths lo que he echo es hacer un enlace del 3.4 al 3.3 es decir no existe el 3.3 por lo que al llamar al 3.3 los direcciono al 3.4.

Esto debes tener cuidado de si bajastes wallpaper u otras cosillas de esas con las que mariconeamos el escritorio  :Razz:  y estan guardasdos en el 3.3 pasalas al 3.4 y despúes si borras el 3.3 haciendo el enlace que te he comentado. ln -sf 3.4 3.3 

Espero te ayude en algo

----------

